# Anyone have luck using Anthuriums?



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

I think this is a good candidate for vivarium use. However I just wanted to get everyone's opinion and experience. I wanted to know if anyone is using them, I know I've seen them is some pics.
I currently have mine planted in just gravel, and the water level isnt to far below either. Should I move it and plant it in another part of the viv that has well drained soil?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, a lot of Anthuriums are epiphytes and do need to have their roots dry out. I've got a A. clarinervium mounted on cork with LFS hanging outside in some shade/bright shade and its doing great. I just "dip" it every other day or so to moisten the moss.

So many Anthuriums get so big that I'd be afraid to put them in anything smaller than 24" tall. But I know they like the humidity. If I were to plant them in a viv (which I plan to do very soon actually) I would put them in a very well draining soil mix and give them a slightly dimmer lit spot (this is using PC lights, not standard fluo. bulbs).

I hope that helps. I'll have to post some pics of my A. clarinervium.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

I think you are right. What I will do is mount it on a rock and leave it in the spot its on. I often see Anthuriums mounted on lava rock at a local nursery I visit. I wouldnt want to use lava rock in my viv though. Too sharp.

Thanks! I'll post pics later when Its mounted.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Cesar, I had one of the generic ones that you see in nurseries, in my office a few years ago. It did not do well under the office fluorescent light. My Spathiphyllum grew like mad in that office, so they probably need more light than Spaths. Definitely let us know how yours does. They are sturdy plants and the leaves of the shorter ones might make good egg laying sites.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've had the "generic" species grow well under two daylight deluxe flourescent bulbs, but I just don't think they grow as fast as something like a spath... which can be weeds when you get them in conditions they like.

I've grown the generics as epiphytes, in a well draining soil mix, and on sphagnum moss... while the smaller varieties get 12-18" I think they do best as epiphytes with some substrate to grow on (like a small basket pots like for epiphytic orchids).


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

I have been delighted with a hybrid I bought last year from Tropiflora, identified simply as Anthurium "Dawn." It is a true miniature. Here are some pictures.

Before planting, back right:









When first planted, 7/2/05 (foreground). I just planted it right in my substrate, which is coco fiber over LECA.









What it looks like now (dirty glass since the frogs are actively laying):









Closer shot. I love the way it keeps sending out new leaves and maintains the old ones, so that there are leaves at all levels. The leaves stay perfectly intact--haven't had one die yet. The frogs love to sit on them. 









View from the front. These shots were taken almost exactly 11 months after the Anthurium was first planted in the viv. It has sent out all sorts of runner roots on the surface of the substrate.









And since this bold little guy was sitting on this canister the whole time I was taking these pics, I decided to stare back at him:









A Dawn Anthurium in my son's GL lamasi viv, which shows a pink flower bud in the center. The blooms are interesting but small and not very long lasting.









Another view of son's Anthurium:









The page at Tropiflora that listed it most recently. It doesn't seem to be listed there this month.
http://www.tropiflora.com/creport/cr15-1/p6.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks!! Gives me hope.


----------

